# Layering slow over fast: how to?



## Conker (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm working on a rockish piece and I have the foundation guitar and drums more or less done. I need something to go over it though, something that fits a happy emotion since that's the theme of the project.

I'm not sure how to do that though. There be math to music, and I guess I'm wondering what that is in this case. I'm afraid what I have right now just sounds kind of random, or at least, random in comparison to the faster stuff below it.

Any tips for something like this? 

I might be asking something to brood, I guess. I dunno. I don't know shit about music


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 14, 2014)

Can you show what you have so far? It'll give me a better idea of what you're asking for.


----------

